# HTTPS Debuggen (verschlüsselte Daten anzeigen)?



## enemy (1. Dez 2008)

Hi,
ich baue über über https eine verbindung zu einer website auf und schicke anfragen raus... das problem ist, dass ich wohl einen kleinen bug habe den ich irgendwie nicht finde...

ich könnte natürlich einfach den code hier posten und ihr schaut ihn euch an, aber mich interessiert es generell wie man sich sonst die gesendeten daten anzeigen lassen kann.

ich habe z.b. für http immer ein tool (smsniff) parat, mit dem ich mir schön alle anfragen anschauen kann. https zeigt das tool zwar auch an, aber sie sind halt nicht zu verstehen...

kennt da jemand eine möglichkeit?


----------



## maki (1. Dez 2008)

Wenn das ganz so einfach ginge, wozu sollte https dann gut sein?

Würde die Anwednung über http debuggen, produktiv kann es ja dann wieder http sein.


----------



## FArt (1. Dez 2008)

In der Regel reicht es an bzw. ab der Schnittstellte zu debuggen... da hast du mit HTTPS noch gar nichts am Hut...


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn das ganz so einfach ginge, wozu sollte https dann gut sein?



ja, ist einleuchtend^^

habe das problem nun zwar behoben (war natürlich etwas triviales  :roll: ), interesse besteht aber weiterhin... hatte mir nen tool gegoogelt das als "man-in-the-middle" fungiert, allerdings scheint dieses programm auch nicht so recht zu funktionieren.


----------



## tuxedo (2. Dez 2008)

httpS ist halt zur Verschlüsselung. Nimm zum debuggen einfach HTTP und gut is. Wieso der "Aufwand" httpS entschlüsseln zu wollen um den HTTP transfer zu sehen?!

- Alex


----------



## byte (2. Dez 2008)

Vielleicht möchte er ein Produktivsystem debuggen?


----------



## tuxedo (2. Dez 2008)

Na dann halt einfach zu HTTPS zusätzlich HTTP einschalten. Sollte doch i.d.R. kein Problem sein?!

- Alex


----------



## byte (2. Dez 2008)

Technisch kein Problem, sicherheitstechnisch aber schon. Ich würds nicht verantworten, aber jedem das seine. :roll:


----------



## tuxedo (2. Dez 2008)

Hast du noch nie nen HTTP Server konfiguriert?! Kann man doch direktiven Einstellen dass nicht jeder dran kommt?!

- Alex


----------



## maki (2. Dez 2008)

Halte Prod Systeme zu debuggen kategorisch für "unsicher", aus mehreren Gründen.


----------



## byte (2. Dez 2008)

Bei meinem Arbeitgeber kannst Du nicht eben mal selbst an der produktiven Serverkonfiguration rumfrickeln, geschweige denn HTTP öffnen für ein Projekt, wo verschlüsselte Übertragung eine harte Anforderung ist. 
Oder reden wir jetzt von einem Freizeitserver bei Strato und Co, den der Entwickler selbst per SSH konfiguriert?


----------



## tuxedo (2. Dez 2008)

Ich tippe auf letzteres.

- Alex


----------



## Guest (4. Dez 2008)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich tippe auf letzteres.



richtig. dient aber als vorbereitung für das erste ;-) darum auch der versuch ohne http auszukommen...


----------

